

Has Silicon Valley Peaked? - thras
http://www.parapundit.com/archives/006359.html

======
dexen
The article is correct that the Valley peaked just before the dot-com bubble,
only to sustain a significant shrinkage during the burst. But it makes no
mention of trends (growth vs. stagnation or decline) after the burst and
recovery, that's just too bad.

Also, quoting outsourcing as taking jobs and money away from research and
development is a sad joke. The projects that get outsourced are big budget,
low on actual research, just run-of-the-mill bullet-point engineering
behemoths more often than not. Not ones to be done by innovative startups
anyway. If anything, outsourcing those away from the Valley should sped up
actual research and development.

------
trevelyan
San Jose was one of the fastest growing cities during the late 1990s. Does it
really matter if Silicon Valley got a little richer/smaller?

